# Hey... Advice..?



## pstavert (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey, My name is Peter. I just got my tank, it has been up and running for a month now. I have 4 Tri Coloured sharks, 2 ID sharks and 5 red tetras. My ID's are hiding alot and not really eating that i can see. Also the tetras seem to be chasing them but not the tri coloured's.... Why..? Should i get rid or the tetras. What can i do to make my sharks more comfortable in the tank.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

How large is your tank, and what are the water parameters?

Are you sure the tank has cycled?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I am wondering how the tetras are still alive and the ID sharks have not swallowed them up. It could only be because teh ID sharks are really small LOL

If those ID sharks are hiding it has to be a water quality issue. They are some of the most active fish out there. They are also huge pigs that will eat until the cant move.

Test your water and see what the perams are.


----------



## pstavert (Oct 14, 2009)

my ammonia is a bit high the guy at big als told me it was from my huge pleco, the one in my pic, hes 15" long, anyway i got rid of him now and im trying to get the levels down as far as i kow the water is fine other than that. All of a sudden when i came home tonight my tank is cloudy aswell.... What the hell is going on... I dont want my sharks to die..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What exactly are your ammonia levels?

The cloudiness sounds like a bacterial bloom to me (i.e. a mini cycle). I would advise you start doing large, frequent water changes to keep the ammonia and the subsequent nitrite levels down.


----------



## pstavert (Oct 14, 2009)

Not sure of the exact level but the strip is green in the stress level.. i do 10-20 % changes every sat. Should i do more?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

I like that background


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

pstavert said:


> Not sure of the exact level but the strip is green in the stress level.. i do 10-20 % changes every sat. Should i do more?


I don't know what a "green" level is for a stress level.

Getting actual numbers would be much better than having us guess at what could be wrong with your aquarium. Having subjective parameters like "good" or "everything is fine" means relatively nothing to us.


----------



## pstavert (Oct 14, 2009)

well how do i get numbers how do i measure that... the guy at the store gave me strips with different shades on them and i match up the shades and it tells me low med high levels etc... what do i need to pick up to be able to test everything i need properly..


----------



## pstavert (Oct 14, 2009)

this is my tank this morning....????

Nitrates are at 0

OUCH.!!! Ammonia around 2.5

WHY..??


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

We are over here now. 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10469


----------

